# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Вылетает Starcraft 2

## Keinr

Добрый день. Нужна Ваша помощь. Я недавно установил игру Starcraft 2.  Но при запуске – игра тут же вылетает на рабочий стол, не выдавая никакой ошибки. Компьютер обновлял весной 2012 года. У кого-нибудь была подобная ситуация?

----------


## _TANKODAFF_

Когда играешь в серьезные игрушки многое может повлиять, обычно видеокарта не прет нужно проверить вентилятор, термопасту, и на сколько хорошо охлаждается решетка радиатора. Может процессор вырубаться или блок питания не тянет. Или оперативка переполняется и вылетает. Может покопаться здесь http://www.remont-comp-pomosh.ru/virus-sms.php, хороший сервис.

----------

